

How I learned to stop worrying and write my own ORM - meadhikari
http://samsaffron.com/archive/2011/03/30/How+I+learned+to+stop+worrying+and+write+my+own+ORM

======
Osiris
I find it interesting that with all the frameworks that Microsoft builds that
they (seem) to spend so little time on optimizing the code.

An interesting example is how the Entity Framework is actually slower than
LINQ-to-SQL, which came before it. It's bizarre that they'd design EF to not
reuse the same DB connection for multiple queries, or to cache the output of
dynamically generated methods.

~~~
mwsherman
Adding layers of abstraction, on any platform, is generally guaranteed to be
slower. Ruby and PHP are 10x slower than compiled C# and Java, for example.

The "performance" is transferred to the developer by creating higher level
frameworks. Because these frameworks have to be general, they can't optimize
for every use case.

~~~
lucisferre
That may be true, but in web-over-data scenarios architectural design issues
are going to trump language choice almost every time.

Node.js is a somewhat decent example of this principle at work.

------
lucisferre
Sigh, once again we see the sad and sorry state of open source adoption in
.NET. The choice seems to be to first have a taste of the swill Microsoft
makes available and then fall back to the NIH philosophy when that doesn't cut
it.

Of note here, is that nHibernate, one of the strongest ORMs for .NET (and
basically what EF is attempting to copy features from) was not even mentioned
or considered. It's this whole "but there's open source in there, it might
touch me" attitude I find ridiculous.

Obviously I'm making assumptions here, but any discussion of ORM in .NET that
doesn't even bring up nHibernate is suspect to me.

